# Deere show in Kinzers, PA July 23, 24, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

2004 Waterloo Boys
12th Annual John Deere Show
Friday July 23 and Saturday July 24, 2004


This annual show is sponsored by the Waterloo Boys Two Cylinder Club of Southeastern Pennsylvania.

2004 Featured Tractor - John Deere Model 520
Official Announcer: John Gouge


Admission:
Members and children under 12 are admitted free.
$5.00 (Non-member Adults)
$3.00 (Non-member 12-18 years old)


Friday, July 23, 2004

Activity Time 
Opening Ceremonies and Welcome 8:00 AM 
Teeter-Totter by John Gehron
Tractor Rides by Galon Benner
Steam Train Rides by Rough & Tumble 8:15 - 5:00 PM 
Tractor Parade
by Tom Jarrell 11:00 AM 
History of Waterloo Boy Tractors
by Dave Payeur
(Waterloo Boy Club Tent) 3:00 PM 
History of Model 520 Tractors
by Richard Lefever
(Waterloo Boy Club Tent) 3:15 PM 
Pony Motor Demonstration
by Dave Unruh
(Waterloo Boy Club Tent) 3:30 PM 
Adult Pedal Tractor Pull 4:00 PM 
Tractor Games
by Dean Benner 6:00 PM 



Saturday, July 26, 2004

Activity Time 
Opening Ceremonies 8:00 AM 
Light Breakfasst 8:00 - 10:00 AM 
Teeter-Totter by John Gehron
Tractor Rides by Galon Benner
Steam Train Rides by Rough & Tumble 8:00 - 5:00 PM 
Dynamometer
by Bryan Foose 8:15 AM 
Adult Pedal Tractor Pull
9:00 AM 
History of Waterloo Boy Tractors
by Dave Payeur
(Waterloo Boy Club Tent) 10:00 AM 
History of Model 520 Tractors
by Richard Lefever
(Waterloo Boy Club Tent) 10:15 AM 
Pony Motor Demonstration
by Dave Unruh
(Waterloo Boy Club Tent) 10:30 AM 
Kiddy Tractor Pull
by John & Marge 10:00 AM 
Tractor Parade
by Tom Jarrell 11:30 AM 
Tractor Pull Operators Meeting
by Irvin Martin 12:45 PM 
Tractor Pull
by Irvin Martin 1:00 PM 
Garden Tractor Pull Weigh-In 3:00 - 5:00 PM 
Garden Tractor Parade 5:00 PM 
Garden Tractor Pull 6:00 PM 


Here is a link:


http://www.roughandtumble.org/rt-mi...d_day_sched.asp


----------

